# The VERY proud VBAC birth story of my little son, Albert Alan (Bertie)



## DonnaBallona

Well, after 2 days of fake labour and thinking "Is this it?!" I finally knew it was the real thing after waking with a painful contraction at 1am on Friday morning. Not wanting to get my hopes up, I tried to go back to sleep, and just as I dropped off, I had another. Being the stupid, excited thing I am, I woke up Alan and told him I thought this was it-so we had a little snooze until 4am when I decided I would get up and bounce on my ball to bring them on stronger-I was determined to not let them stop AGAIN!!

so, fast forward to 8am, still bouncing and they're starting to hurt a little! :happydance: Brooke woke up, so we had some breakfast and then decided to go for a walk. We headed out at around 8.30am and had a HUGE long walk, about an hour!! I had to stop and breathe through the contractions at this point, they werent HUGELY painful or anything, just uncomfortable and just enough to know they were there.

Because I was a VBAC, I phoned the hospital at about 10am and they told me to come in for monitoring. We dropped Brooke off at her grandparents and drove over there-just poodled along though, as I knew we were in for a looooooooong wait! On arriving at the hospital, they put me on the CTG and monitored the baby for a while, he was ok and kicking happily-I was 2cms dilated and so they put me on the antenatal ward to sit it out, as it were. :winkwink:

So, all day Alan and I walked. and walked and walked and walked. I just dont DO sitting around, so we walked until I could walk no more! the baby was fully engaged so it was pretty blummin' uncomfortable but I knew that it would really help-and my god did it intensify things! Fast forward to 6pm that evening and they examined me again. I was having contractions every 4 mins at this point, had had no paracetamol yet and was confident I had progressed...but no! I was STILL only 2cms! I couldve cried. honestly. :blush:

So, I decided to get into the bathtub-and liked it so much I stayed there for about 90mins!I just kept topping up the hot water. I lost my entire plug all in one go whilst I was in the bath which I took as a good sign that things were happening and that the contractions werent all in vain. I was really worried they would tell me I was failure to progress and offer me a section-and I was determined to do this myself!! I eventually got out the bath (but only because someone else wanted to use it!:dohh:) Alan then had to go home as visiting hours were over which I found really upsetting-I felt really vulnerable alone and like I was starting to struggle to breathe through them.I really wanted some support but they wouldnt let him stay so he left-albeit VERY reluctantly.

So anyways, its around 9pm by this point and I was sticking them out! Contractions coming every 3 mins or so, and I finally gave in and had some paracetamol. I got into bed to be monitored on the CTG which was absolute agony, so instead insisted on standing by the machine, leaning over it and swaying my hips the entire time-much to the annoyance of the nurses, who wanted me to be in bed like everybody else! noooooooo way-that made it hurt more so upright I was staying. :winkwink:

10pm went by, 11pm, 11.30...Im still standing bent over the CTG monitor (which was now off!) and I was starting to groan everytime I could feel a contraction coming .(the poor women in the beds around me on the ward must have thought I was making such a fuss for nothing!). 
The contractions were coming every 2 minutes by this point so I called the nurses and practically BEGGED them to check me again-and thankfully they told me I was 4 cms dialted. They rushed me off to labour ward-I suspect they were glad to get rid of me...LOL!! :winkwink:

I walked down to the labour ward (although looking back, I think I ran...) and had an almighty contraction in the waiting room outside in front of loads of people waiting for relatives which was a tadly embarrassing-not that I gave a monkeys butt. I had rung Alan and told him I was being transferred and felt so much better knowing he was on his way.

Got into the labour room, the nurses handed me over to the lovely midwives on the labour ward. I was on the bed on my knees at this point and finally had some gas and air which is the most bizarre thing I have ever had!! 
During the handover, the midwives were eyeing me up suspiciously and asked the nurses how long ago they had checked me for dilation...it had been about an hour at this point. Alan arrived, the nurses from the first ward left and the midwives decided to check me again before offering me any stronger pain relief. Turns out I had gone from 4cms to 8cms in an hour!!!!! :cloud9:

No lies, I could have kissed that midwife when she told me that. I decided that now Alan was here I would just get into my mojo and concentrate on each contraction and breathe through them...the gas and air was good for chewing on, rather than inhaling! so I mostly just did that. It didnt really even take the edge off the contractions, just made me dizzy and thirsty so by the pushing stage I chucked it away and concentrated on getting my baby out!! I moved around alot, on the bed, off the bed, and found the best way for me to cope was leant over the bed and rocking my hips. I remember my waters breaking and being mortified-I kept apologising for the mess :blush:

At the next check, it was around 1.50am on Saturday and I was FINALLY 10cms dilated. I had been dreading this bit-I remember telling Alan I was frightened. He ever so helpfully told me that the baby was going to come whether I liked it or not-so I should push like Id never pushed before and get it over with! Not particulaly what I wanted to hear, Ill admit-but he was definatly right and the baby was on its way! Alan got out a little outfit and a nappy from the labour bag and I remember thinking "bloody hell, this is it!! Im actually going to give birth!!!" :shock:

So anyways, I started pushing....I pushed like I had never pushed before, trying desperatley to focus on the job and not the pain-I zoned in on the midwives and concentrated on what they were saying like my life depended on it.

After an hours worth of heave-ho...my darling baby was delivered yelling onto my tummy :cloud9: :cloud9:

I remember turning to Alan, who was now crying, and saying to him "I did it!!" before bursting into tears and looking at our baby in complete shock. The midwives said, well, dont you want to know what you've had?!" lifted up his leg and my GOODNESS, the shock when we realised he was a boy!!

Alan yelled "ITS A BOY!!!!" and gave me a massive kiss and we both cried some more...lots infact!

I didnt need any stitches at all (!) :cloud9: which I was so amazed at-I escaped with just a graze which is amazing. I had a shower and we spent the next hour gazing in awe at each other and our little baby-we just couldnt believe we had done it. 

So, my little son Albert Alan (little Bertie) was born at 2.50am on Saturday 24.04.10, weighing 7lb 10.5oz :shock: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

so, here he is-isnt he a smasher?! :cloud9:

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC10348.jpg

and with his proud big sister...
https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC10431.jpg


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats. He is handsome. I love the picture of him and Brooke. She is one proud big sister.


----------



## pink_bow

congrats, he is gorgeous :cloud9: xxx


----------



## scotsgirl

aww what an inspiring vbac story.. gives me a lot of hope lol
ur kids are gorgeous and your daughter looks so proud xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun, the pic of him and Brooke is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## aob1013

Congratulations hun!


----------



## CrystalBell

Wow, amazing story!!! Congratulations to you and a massive well done for the VBAC!


----------



## embojet

You're amazing Donna! He is absolutely gorgeous, and Brooke looks like such a proud big sister :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge congratulations hun!x


----------



## x-amy-x

he is gorgeous donna, and well done on the VBAC! hope i can do as well as you :D


----------



## clairebear

Congrats hun he is gorgeous!!!

You are amazing!! :D I hope my VBAC will be as amazing as yours!


----------



## Bec L

I'm stalking you :) Brilliant birth story, so lovely that it went to plan (although I can't believe they sent Alan home, that seems a bit harsh). 

It's great that you managed a VBAC too and it actually makes me look forward to getting this one out :) I was at about the same stage as you when I had gas and air and agree, it doesn't do much! But I hope I manage the same this time too with (touch wood) a bigger baby coming out!

Love the pics, esp the one with beautiful Brooke. xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Thanks for all the lovely replies! :flower:

All you VBAC'ers-to-be, I sincerely hope you have an amazing time during labour just like I did. It hurt yes,BUT it was the most amazing experience of my life and I honestly treasure every second of the memory. :cloud9:

I had the perfect pregnancy, a perfect birth and now I have two of the most perfect children in the world. Yay for me! :cloud9:


----------



## Pops

Well done hun!!

He is just gorgeous :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

GET IN THERE MY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:

x


----------



## helen1234

wishing you massive congratulations hun, so glad you got your vbac. you must be over the moon.

little brooke is a big sister :cloud9:

well done hun xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww what a lovely story :cloud9: well done and congratulations! :)


----------



## Samemka

Ohhhhhh my gosh, that picture of Brooke and Bertie...melts my heart :cloud9:


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## huggybear

Wow what a great birth story, well done you, you must be soo soo proud.. congrates to you all. x


----------



## Plumfairy

Gorgeous! :D Well done xxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats!!!!! xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive congrats:) 
Well done on your VBAC x


----------



## ChloesMummy

He is adorable, congrats! x


----------



## Spiderspinz

Aww hes so cute congrats x


----------



## laura4disney

Congrats!!! What a lovely story and he's adorable!!! xxx


----------



## keldac

I'm so pleased for you! He is gorgeous. Beautiful piccie of him and Brooke together x


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations hun


----------



## wilbrabeany

Great birth story congrats.xxx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations Donna, gorgeous xxx


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations!!! He is gorgeous :cloud9: and i love his name!

Well done on your VBAC!!!


----------



## kiwimama

Congrats and well done on having a VBAC! He's just gorgeous and Brooke looks like such a proud big sister!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! He is amazing. :cloud9: You have also made me think a bit about whether I want a VBAC when we decide to try for the next. I'm terrified of it to be honest and your story gives me some hope! :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

Well done and congratulations!! We swapped stories on the traumatic birth thread and as a fellow e c-sec mummy you have given me hope and further my determination for a vbac when we decided to try for another baby x x x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Cleckner04 and Ellis'smum- Thank you for your kind messages! I was adamant I wanted a VBAC the entire pregnancy with Bertie-Brooke is so young that I couldnt see how I could recover from a section and care for Brooke as much as I needed to. That was a big factor in my decision. 

I cannot speak highly enough of my VBAC experience. I feel like I truly accomplished something, and although I was terrified (truly!) I know it was the best decision I ever made. From start to finish, I enjoyed every part, and it was a HUGE novelty getting off the bed 20 minutes after Id had him and going for a shower!!! :thumbup:

If you're considering a VBAC, I really recommend getting a doctor/consultant who you trust and stick with them. I sincerely hope you get the VBAC you want and have as brilliant an experience as I did. :hugs:


----------



## mommy2baby2

Congrats he's precious! Love the sweet pic of him and his sissy!


----------



## bambikate

great story you did so well and love the pic of the two of them together so cute x x congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## alio

oh he is so beautiful!!! x


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations! Beautiful pics!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Huge congratulations!!! He really is gorgeous and his big sister looks so proud.

Just readin ur story and by the time you had given birth i was in floods of tears....i dont usually get emotional with birth storys but i think its because ur VBAC experience inspired me so much to push for a vbac when i have my next.
Thank you and well done xxx


----------



## Heidi

Congrats! amazing story, i really hope when i have baby number 2 that i can have a successful vbacs! I had a section due to really slow progression.


----------



## Freya

huge congrats on your v v v successful vbac! Job well done! Bertie is super, love the picture of him turning towards his big sister. She looks like she'll be a doting sister
xxx


----------



## missmousemum2

Congratulations! What a wee smasher he is! Welling up just reading your story.... damn hormones! :haha:


----------



## Daisybell

*I have just read your birth story hun 
your son is truly gorgeous!! Big congrats!!

Oh and i noticed when he was born 24/04/2010 which is my Birthday!!! xxx*


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations hun! hes gorgeous! well done with the VBAC knew you would do it :D xx


----------



## babyblessed

awe lovely birth story, congratulations


----------



## Windmills

He's gorgeous! Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## samface182

congrats. hes gorgeous xx


----------



## bibswy

Well done Donna! You must be so proud of yourself. Hope I do as well as you with my VBAC! Your LO is super gorgeous xxx Congratulations :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

paula85 said:


> Congratulations hun! hes gorgeous! well done with the VBAC knew you would do it :D xx

couldnt have done it without all your help and advice! thanks bird-'tis MUCHLY appreciated :cloud9: you're a star xx


----------



## DottyLottie

He is adorable, it sounds like you did so so well, bravo you, and btw I love his name, little Bertie, so so cute!

:)


----------



## vac_uk

loved your birth story, thank you for sharing, well done you - im hoping for Vbac but currently well overdue and have section date booked but still have time and stories like this keep me determind x


----------



## ArticBaby

Awwwwwww how cute :baby:

Congratulations :flower:


----------

